# Att all card swappers



## tinkabells

Hiya all ladies,

I need everyone's addresses please, as i will be doing the match up's this week,no later than wednesday please

Thank you xxx

These are the people who have pm'd me so far

Laura2919
KaeRit21
sweetlullaby
surreal
purpledahlia
surprisebaby
bexy_22
Expecting


----------



## Laura2919

I am inboxing you now hun!


----------



## KaeRit21

ive just pm'd you chick xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

pm'd you last night i thinks lol


----------



## tinkabells

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Pm'ing you now :)


----------



## Laura2919

Woo I am so excited. When do we know who we have got! Lol. and can we guess who we think it was after fathers day! lol


----------



## tinkabells

Yep keep it a secret until after fathers day and then we can all say who we had xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Yay I cant wait hehe!!


----------



## expecting09

Ahh I'm excited too haha, pretty sad I know. Is it £5 for card and a lil summit? x


----------



## Laura2919

Yeah I think a card and pressie all in for £5


----------



## expecting09

Ahh yeah, thats what I thought, and are we getting them from the kids again?! x


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah from kids again and spending no more than £5 xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I didnt do one last time is it from that persons kid?? Lol.


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah laura we write the cards out, as if they we're from the children, so say you had me, you would write the card love from Hollie etc xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh and if your not sure of the childrens names, then just put something along the lines of from your baby boy/girl etc xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

yay!can't wait !!!


----------



## purpledahlia

I think we all know the babies names here? yey!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yep think I know everyone's LO's names lol


----------



## tinkabells

Just waiting for a couple other ladies from other thread to send me there addresses, but also everyone else who wants to join there is still time got til wednesday 8pm , then i'll be doing the matches that night xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Right no1 else has answered so, i will be doing this lst tonight, as Big bro is on may not get you the results until after or even in the morning, hope this is ok ladies xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Fine with me.. My girls are Chloe and Jaycee to whoever has me lol


----------



## Laura2919

sweetlullaby said:


> Yep think I know everyone's LO's names lol

I dont think I know your baby's name lol :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

her's is matthew :)


----------



## tinkabells

Right only downside ladies is i will no who is my match as i am matching them lol

But matches are done and i am sending them out......................... NOW!!!xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Thanks :rofl: she pm'd me I keep forgetting I don't have his name in my siggy no more! 

I can't wait thinking already what to buy.....hmmmmm lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

Ohhhh yay!! I can;t wait to see who i've got!


----------



## purpledahlia

i know what im getting :) (for my person)


----------



## expecting09

I have NOOO idea what to get lol


----------



## sweetlullaby

I have no idea yet either :rofl: get my thinking cap on :rofl:


----------



## expecting09

I wanna know whos getting mine, I hate waiting!! haha


----------



## Laura2919

11 days to go!


----------



## tinkabells

There all done, hope i've had a good mix up hahaha and i no who everyone is matched with lol hahahaha xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

i wanna know who has me :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

I know i know i know hahahahahaha xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Hmmm I havent a clue either!!! Im soooo stuck :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

tinkabells said:


> I know i know i know hahahahahaha xxx

You have the upper hand! Sitting there laughing at us all counting down the days til fathers day! When do we have to send them. Lol I sound so stupid. 

Sorry I didnt know his name.. I couldnt find it! lol


----------



## Laura2919

I have named mine the card swap victim :rofl: cos I am so stuck haha!


----------



## tinkabells

I'm going into town tomorrow to buy mine!!!
But i will be sending mine, so it gets to them by saturday, so next day they can open it!!!
Lol who's name? xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Matthews name. I asked because her ticker doesnt say anything lol!


----------



## purpledahlia

oh so once we're done we can send?? and then open?? dont have to wait?? Good, cos id 'forget' to wait anyway:rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

I think we do have to wait until 20th lol! Your very excited :rofl:


----------



## Laura2919

Im going shopping on saturday when FOB has girls! Lol.. Im nervous that I might not get something nice lol :rofl: How sad!


----------



## surprisebaby

think i'll get mine on Friday:). i'm glad i'm doing this. stops me being tempted to send my fob a father's day card... which he sooo doesn't deserve! x when do we get to know. suspense is killing me..!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: oh ok so we DO have to wait... darn!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Wait so when do we send them? Im gonna buy mine saturday when out shopping :) 

Gives me some time to think what to get lol ohhhhhhhh just had a thought for gift hmmmmm off to google :rofl: I won't open mine til 20th :) Im a good girl. Whoever has me can you write on it gift or something or write in a bright colour in case I mistaken it for one of my BnB parcels and accidently open it lol!


----------



## Laura2919

Lol. I still havent a clue! Time to think! haha


----------



## Laura2919

Oh and I am an Italia fan! Massive Italia fan whoever has me lol :flower::thumbup::haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: laura!


----------



## KaeRit21

oooohhh im excited :) xx


----------

